# Cover?



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I confess that I haven't bought a cover for my Kindle. It's the keyboardless Kindle. I am a bad Kindle owner.  

Recommendations? Which one should I buy?


----------



## holgalee (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a kindle keyboard and purchased a case logic padded case in red plaid recently. It's very lightweight yet the neoprene/foam is very thick. Like it very much!

Apart from case logic, you may want to consider M-edge and Boxwave. The latter is having a sale for it's kk series and perhaps for the k4 too.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You have either the Kindle Touch or the K4, I guess.  Anyway, depends on the money you want to spend.  I have the Amazon lighted cover for my Touch and absolutely love the functionality of it.  For my past Kindles I always had multiple covers, for my Touch this is the only one I have and have no desire for anything else.


----------



## Beth Jones (May 4, 2012)

Do you want something functional or pretty? You can get some really nice covers on Amazon, but if you want pretty and/or unique, check the Etsy shops. A lot of SAHMs make covers on there.


----------



## CCtex (Jun 9, 2012)

Oberon or BundleMonster


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll second the lighted cover. I have it for my KTouch, and I really like it. I confess I actually don't quite like the look of the Touch (though I love how it works), and I think the lighted cover makes it look better, and of course, the light is awesome. I use it in lighting that is probably good enough, but since it's so easy to flip out the light, I take advantage of the better lighting whenever I feel like it.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

The lighted cover sounds like a good idea. I'd like attractive (or at least not ugly) but not pretty in a girly-girl way. Leather or something attractive would be nice. 

I have a K4, by the way.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Oberon has great leather covers. They are not lighted but they are beautiful, durable, and last forever.


----------



## BlueSky (Jun 4, 2012)

I have to agree with several other posts about the lighted leather cover. I have it for my Kindle Touch and it's absolutely great. Very functional, fits really well and it looks good too. Mine is in saddle brown color. They have it for the K4 as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree the stock covers for the Kindle and Touch are nice. . . I just wish they had a strap or something to keep them closed.  It's the only thing I don't like about 'em.  

For me the BEST stock covers are the ones for the K3 -- I know there were issues for some with the hinge system but I never had the problem.  The cover is light, efficient, has a closing strap and wasn't ungodly expensive (though possibly slightly overpriced considering what else is available.)  Still I've still got the original one I got on my Keyboard and both it and the device have had no problems.


----------



## SadieSForsythe (Feb 13, 2012)

If you mean a cover like a skin instead of a case I've been really happy with gelaskins. 
http://www.gelaskins.com/Search?q=kindle


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

For my K2 I had the Amazon stock cover. For my K3 Keyboard I have a Amazon lighted leather cover (love it no hinge issues for me). For my KT I have just a Built sleeve as I like keeping it as light weight as possible. Happy shopping!


----------



## Waterbeds (Jun 27, 2012)

I use this Kindle Touch iLuv Book case, its pretty lame in design but it gets the job done!


----------

